# straping in on lift?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I used to do this when I went to Tuxedo Ridge in NJ. The exit ramp from the lift on one trail was so steep and curvy that the only way you could get down without spinning out and twisting your ankle was to strap in on the lift. 

What you do is sit at one end of the chair, prop your board up on the other and strap in with one hand while holding on for dear life with the other. This may not work so well if its at a place that makes you double or triple up though.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

hmm that could work, i think it would help if the lift had a bar thing that comes down and then you could use both hands, but the place im goin to doesn't have lifts like that so this will be interesting lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

i've seen a guy get on with his board strapped on and got off with it on, seemed to worked pretty well. imagine it would be extremely akward to get off cause you would have to twist like crazy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I have flow bindings and do this all the time. Slip my boot in, lift the bar, lean over a little to bring the board up and click it in.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

seems like it would be alot easier with flow bindings cause all you have to do is move the highback haha


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

be careful if you decide to do this, alot of hills have a rule against strapping in while still on the lift and will pull your pass if they see you


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah i gues it would prob be a bad idea when the resort is crowded and you are likely to get pushed over with 3 other people on the chair with you.

the place im goin to is really small and im goin on a tues. last time i was like 1 of maybe 20 people on the whole mtn. so i fugured i wouldn't hold any one up, but i may ask the lift operators if they care or not before i try it. thanks for the warning though wolf


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

don't do it, you can get injured. Fall over, the next chair hits you on the back of the head. No fun at all :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

I do it pretty much every ride up at Lee Canyon except on the few trails where you'll have to go on flat ground for a bit then I just leave my back foot out. I wouldn't say that there is a huge benefit to this since usually I like to have my board on flat ground to get the last couple clicks in anyway, it just gives me something to do on the lift.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Something to do on the lift? That`s why God invented pot....:laugh::laugh:


And invented other snowboarders just a bit crazier than you...almost every time i go up the lift i hear hooting and hollering as some guy bombs a run under the lift catching 3 feet of air on every tiny bump...


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

ill strap in on the lift only if the unloading ramp is insanely steep and icy. theres on of these at sunrise in az on the cyclone lift at the halfway. f that


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Wouldn't it be easier to get off the lift if you're strapped in? I always thought about doing that when I was falling alot getting off the lift. Now that I can get off cleanly, not so much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Something to do on the lift? That`s why God invented pot....:laugh::laugh:


LMAO! If I'm boarding by myself I usually won't take any weed since it seems like a good excuse to save some. I do love smoking on the lift though!!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

strapping on the lift is bad form. do not do it.

you need one foot free to steer or just bail out the way if you crash.

their is no shame in wiping out on a steep or icy of load slope; nor will anyone bag on you for colliding with morons who do not clear out quickly (you know skiers fucking aboot with their poles or deciding what piste to mogul make on)

if you slip on your top sheet, get a stomp pad; if you bail on a turn, then just practice more.

there are no excuses for strapping in on the chair.... unless you're a pussaholic of course.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Something to do on the lift? That`s why God invented pot....:laugh::laugh:


You mean some people do other things on the lifts?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> strapping on the lift is bad form. do not do it.
> 
> you need one foot free to steer or just bail out the way if you crash.
> 
> ...


I agree with Paolo. There is a reason they don't want you strapped in. They want you to be able to get out of the way quickly so they don't have to stop the lift.

I saw a guy at Paoli in Indy get his highback crushed by a low chair so I don't strap in on the lift anyways. It only takes 10 seconds to bend over and strap in. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL not this again. don't strap in on the lift! something bad will happen!

....if your an idiot. 

I strap in on the lift when i'm alone on the chair. Makes the ride up more comfy (even weight distribution) and you can just ride away. It would take a real jackass to hurt himself getting off because he was strapped in.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

At the end of the night when there are no lines I never unstrap. I just keep going. It is a lot comfier too.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ThirdEye said:


> I strap in on the lift when i'm alone on the chair. Makes the ride up more comfy (even weight distribution) and you can just ride away. It would take a real jackass to hurt himself getting off because he was strapped in.


you seem to suffer considerable myopia;

you are never alone on the chair. someone will be on a chair ahead of you and / or behind you. when you fall the whole lift stops and thus, everyone stops.

even weight distribution is indeed more comfortable but is more easily attainable by simply resting your board on the toe of your freed foot.

'jackass' is your slander to dismiss people and 'to injure' is your exaggeration to undermine the arguement countering your opinion...

those most likely to crash when dismounting a lift are noobs and thus, noobs are the most likely to want to strap in on the lift. 

it is bad form and ultimately a lazy attempt to avoid learning how to skate away from a lift. 

you can try to rationalise and justify all that you want, but if the off ramp didn't provoke a sense of fear in the first place, you'd have no reason to act like a puss. simples.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> LOL not this again. don't strap in on the lift! something bad will happen!
> 
> ....if your an idiot.
> 
> I strap in on the lift when i'm alone on the chair. Makes the ride up more comfy (even weight distribution) and you can just ride away. It would take a real jackass to hurt himself getting off because he was strapped in.


AMEN Brotha!!

I strap in on the lift if it's been a long day and my leg's getting tired or if I'm riding with skiers and I don't want to hold them up (not that it takes much time to strap in anyways). 
If you can't handle getting off the lift while strapped in because it's too dangerous, you're probably one of the newbies that are sitting on your ass in front of the lift causing all of the problems. 
Remember people, all hills are not the same and you can easily ride away from the lift without skating on many of them.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

The con's outweigh the pro's of strapping in on the lift for me, anyway. I suppose if you are riding like a 300ft vert mountain and want to get as many runs in as possible, it's more enticing for you. But when the runs last 10-15 mins, it's really not that inconvenient to strap in for what, 15-20 seconds? 

Protip: Instead of trying to strap in on the lift, learn how to strap in without sitting down. I almost never sit when strapping in unless I'm doing it mid-run on a BP break  OFten I'll just start slowly riding down the hill while strapping in too, no sitting / standing around necessary! When I ride with people who sit down to strap in, I am always the first one ready to go and waiting because all I had to do was lean down a bit to strap.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Iono I guess most peoples mountains are different from the ones I ride. I used to strap in on the lift with my buddy when we were really young and I noticed a few things about.

Unless the chair is only at half capacity (and even that is stretching it) it is imposible to strap in on the lift. when getting off the lift I honestly find it much harder to do strapped in then I do with one foot. For the most part you gotta keep your board up in the air which is uncomfortable as shit. If you try to put your board down to early it feels like the pressure from the chair pushing your back leg is going to snap it at the shinbone.

Thats just my experiences with it though, I'm sure it varies for everyone. Just one thing I found funny though. How can someone who needs to be strapped in to get off a lift call someone else a noob for being able to board with one foot in?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Used to do it with my Flows, now not so much


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

yes, most resorts will give you crap for doing it. I only do it at one of our local hills when I'm night boarding. The lift takes 11 minutes to go up and if you haul ass it takes less than a minute to go down. So, you spend a lot of time on the lift. They're pretty laid back and don't really give you crap for anything unless you're disturbing the peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> you seem to suffer considerable myopia;
> 
> you are never alone on the chair. someone will be on a chair ahead of you and / or behind you. when you fall the whole lift stops and thus, everyone stops.
> 
> ...


lol perfect post. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaybap (Dec 1, 2008)

not every run is right off the lift. i usually have to skate to the run i want.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> you seem to suffer considerable myopia;
> 
> you are never alone on the chair. someone will be on a chair ahead of you and / or behind you. when you fall the whole lift stops and thus, everyone stops.


I have strapped in on the lift many times, and have not fallen once getting off the lift. I do, however, still fall every once and a while when one is unstrapped. Everyone does.



PaoloSmythe said:


> even weight distribution is indeed more comfortable but is more easily attainable by simply resting your board on the toe of your freed foot.


I take it you've never tried strapping in on the lift? resting your board on your toe is a far cry from even weight dist. It feels like the board is not there when you have both strapped in.



PaoloSmythe said:


> 'jackass' is your slander to dismiss people and 'to injure' is your exaggeration to undermine the arguement countering your opinion...


fair enough. 



PaoloSmythe said:


> those most likely to crash when dismounting a lift are noobs and thus, noobs are the most likely to want to strap in on the lift.


that's a false correlation. By your logic, I could argue that experts would be more likely to strap in, simply because it's more convenient. I don't think there's anymore likelihood of one strapping in over the other. Not that you know of at least.



PaoloSmythe said:


> it is bad form and ultimately a lazy attempt to avoid learning how to skate away from a lift.


I know how to skate away from the lift, I do more often than not. Thanks.



PaoloSmythe said:


> you can try to rationalise and justify all that you want, but if the off ramp didn't provoke a sense of fear in the first place, you'd have no reason to act like a puss. simples.



yeah man, getting off the lift is so intimidating! after several years of 30 day seasons, I still am terrified of getting off the lift. I've dropped in from a 13,000 foot peak onto a 70 degree slope, but something about those off ramps just scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> I have strapped in on the lift many times, and have not fallen once getting off the lift. I do, however, still fall every once and a while when one is unstrapped. Everyone does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good thing you don't have an enormous ego or anything. :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

If it is true that a hill can pull your pass for it, that's more than enough incentive to me. The only times I fall when I'm fakie is when I trip over my wife's skis or something. It isn't hard. Certainly not worth losing my $50 lift ticket.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> It's a good thing you don't have an enormous ego or anything. :laugh:


only on the internet.


ROFL


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

ThirdEye said:


> I still fall every once and a while when one (foot) is unstrapped. Everyone does.


and here lies the true motive.



> I take it you've never tried strapping in on the lift? resting your board on your toe is a far cry from even weight dist.


i have and any benefit was negligible; while the stated reasons for it being 'poor form' are adequate. 

the one down side to resting the board on your free foot, is that a barbed edge can scuff the boot's material / fray the laces.... but nothing stays perfect forever and even the sharpest edge won't snap boa.



> By your logic, I could argue that experts would be more likely to strap in, simply because it's more convenient. I don't think there's anymore likelihood of one strapping in over the other.


on the contrary, this is the very nub of this discussion;

you suggest that there is a 'convenience'. however i contend that such a thing is a false promise.

by simple logic, noobs who experience sliding and a growing confidence, do so mostly when both feet are strapped in. I can recall this fact from my own wobbly days. It is not difficult to find a preference when confronted with the risk of a fish tailing, one footed crash.

presumably skilled riders know how to overcome such a situation and thus have no preference due to there being no convenience and thus no need to strap in whilst still sitting.

in addition to this, snowboarding is a style conscious passtime and so there is always the obligation to 'lead by example'.



> but something about those off ramps just scare the shit out of me.


so it seems. maybe you should dwell on the basics?


----------



## svenreed (Mar 3, 2009)

strapping in on the lift is easy once you figure it out. i usually only do it to save time on small mountains. just put that bar down so you dont die.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

lol i do know how to skate off a ramp for all those speculators... but yeah i must agree that having both feet in really does make the ride way more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Jeremy Jones called...he is looking for training on the steeps from you...:laugh::laugh::laugh:


lol cough.. 2000 ft spine runs.. cough :dunno::dunno:


----------



## Glenwils (Apr 9, 2009)

I was in France last week and it was so empty I could just go straight through the turnstile and onto the lift without stopping. Was so much easier than stopping and un strapping then strapping back up at the top. I wouldent do it if I had to queue for lifts though.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

My friend use to do this, Then he fell off the lift.... The second time he ended up breaking his arm. You'd think he would of learned the first time. But nope he's pretty slow.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like he's on his way.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

why is anyone afraid of falling on the off ramp? I do it all the time...like when a hot ski instructor asked me to take one of her 5 year old students on the chair with me...I wiped out for no apparent reason and scared the crap out of the little girl, effectively ending my chairlift fantasy of being the ski instructor's hero.:laugh: Or when riding up with a really pretty ski-mom, bragging about how easy it was to learn to snow-board at 40...again, I wiped out, narrowly avoiding a domino effect on her and her daughter, and again ending a chairlift fantasy of impressing another hottie.  Actaully, I've come to pride myself on how quickly I can crawl to the side of an off ramp (through much practice) and not cause them to slow the lift down. Occasionally, a fall on the off ramp brings applause, like when I put a 6" gash in my shin with my own board edge...nothing says "snowboarder" like free flowing blood! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Same as some posters above, at end of the day when there's not many people around, I usually time my entry into the lift gates so that I can get on the lift without unstrapping. Why do I do this? Just plain being lazy, I can't lie. :laugh:

As for getting off the lift, I see A LOT of people shift their weight around. They would start by leaning forward and do pretty well, then you'd see them start slowly shifting back then the panic sets in, blam, falls. Trick here is to keep your weight distribution steady, don't shift around, and let the chair push you off (don't push the chair, at least not too hard). Just focus on keeping your weight balance constant on the board.

But, if the off ramp is like 70 degrees and icey, this won't work so well, just close your eyes and pray in this case. :laugh:


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

P.S. I've done it with Flows before. I thought I was cool at the time...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Before reading this, I was going to try strapping in on the lift...

Just when I thought I was getting the lift thing down, I took 3 spills out of 3 at Jay Peak. Seems the ramp is a bit steep. Not embarrasing enough, but my girlfriend is sitting next to me doing the same slide, fall, then crawl out of the way. 

Pretty cool when an 8 year old laughs at you.:laugh:


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

I strap in on the lift almost every time I go up the lift. My home mountain has these bars that have sort of like foot rests on the bottom?(idk what the are)They come out of the bar you pull down. I don't have a problem getting off and haven't fallen yet. I have regualr bindings too. I'll try to find a picture of the lifts. I had to talk to a ski partrol guy b/c he said the mountain does not permit it and he was giving me a warning, but I still do it. =]


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah if you can't skate or J-turn off the off-ramp why the hell are you going on the chair lift anyways? Get back your beginner @$$ back to the bunny hill! 

Jesus H Christ take off your binding. It's not hard.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*unloading*

i´ve been thinking isn´t it going to be hard to stand up


----------



## mcmanus108 (Apr 14, 2009)

lol, dude above me is from iceland, i think they went completely bankrupt

anyway, back on topic, binding in on the lift is a major pain and is not worth it unless you are in a rush to get back down really fast and want to get off the lift and go. (like skier losers).
my friend went to do it and his glove fell of and we never found it, i dont bother except when im trying to get back down for last chair.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

I have the best of both worlds, I think. I've got the click-in bindings, so I get off the lift with my backfoot unbound (since falls do happen occasionally, or the person next to you wipes you out) and just keep going. I move my back foot into the binding, press down, it locks in and I'm good to go. No stopping, no sitting.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

over here in so cal. its the ones that know how to ride strap on or before the lift. i never seen any noobs do it


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> over here in so cal. its the ones that know how to ride strap on or before the lift. i never seen any noobs do it


thats funny cause in utah it seems new folks do it but folks who can ride wait haha.. its funny to know these type of regional differences

the reason i like to wait is i use that time to kinda talk to the crew and we figure out our line and maybe get brave and claim a trick or two for certain areas. i also like to drop in when theres not much crowd especially heading into the park

o forgot to say that this year i saw a few signs at brighton saying strapping in on the lift was a no-no ... interesting


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

mcmanus108 said:


> lol, dude above me is from iceland, i think they went completely bankrupt
> 
> anyway, back on topic, binding in on the lift is a major pain and is not worth it unless you are in a rush to get back down really fast and want to get off the lift and go. (like skier losers).
> my friend went to do it and his glove fell of and we never found it, i dont bother except when im trying to get back down for last chair.


haahahahah yeah im from iceland and we were sortof bankkrupt


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't strap in on the lift...anymore... Just don't try it with the bar down like I did


----------



## Theothecool16 (11 mo ago)

twin89 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has ever strapped while on the lift so u can just go without having to take time at the top to strap in? If so are there any cons to this?, or tips on how to do it? it seems that it would be hard to get your foot in while your board is hanging there.
> 
> I have ride rx bindings, so they are regular front entry bindings.
> 
> I would love to try this im goin up this comming tues to snow valley in socal cause i got a free lift ticket and wana get in as many runs as possible!


yes I do it all the time but put it o the side of the lift if you have a friend then put is o there legs or have them do it


----------

